
Russian Scientists Propose Manned Base on Martian Moon - guybedo
http://www.marsdaily.com/reports/Russian_scientists_propose_manned_Base_on_Martian_Moon_to_control_robots_remotely_on_red_planet_999.html
======
sarcasmatwork
I thought China had one on the dark side of the moon already (trying to be
funny)

